# Desktop Icons - All Shared, Why?



## BlitzMX (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello

I just noticed that all my icons on the desktop are shared.
Anyone knows why this could happen.

First idea that crossed my mind is someone hacking my computer.
But... with Win10 ????

I have a valid license and regular updates.

Any idea why this happened?

Best regard
Thank You


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you are a little unclear, do you mean by "shared" that they all open to the same program?

If so, shortcuts have .lnk extensions and can become corrupted, usually by some third party program with bad code. (only do this if the above is the case)

To repair you need to modify the registry (return to defaults) this is safe provided the source is trusted (in this case it's me and I trust myself) Run the attached .zip file it returns a .reg file (Lnk.reg), double click on this file and agree to add to registry, restart computer.

View attachment Link.zip


----------



## BlitzMX (Dec 17, 2007)

Icons have a little arrow when they are shortcuts, same way for shared files they have two heads in the corners. The shortcut icon is normal but instead i had shared in all icons.

I checked the user folder and sharing option was enable for everyone on read and write... i dont remember to share any of this.

I checked the router and history for unknown devices connected but nothing strange on that side.

I recently pressed f5 and all icons came back to normal.

I still believe something happened.

Than you.


----------

